# Godzilla Comic-Con Discussion



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

> 3:09
> Silas Lesnick: We just got a GODZILLA trailer!
> 
> 3:09
> ...



my body is fucking ready

DID THEY JUST FUCKING HINT GHIDORAH IN IT?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

Fatter face eh


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]l8w3Y-dskeg[/YOUTUBE]

THEY WERE USING THIS


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

Seems so


----------



## Gallavant (Jul 14, 2012)

I WAS JUST ABOUT TO POST THIS!!!! I was reading those messages in the live blog room while they were watching the trailer

Heres the link!


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks awesome!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

I'ma post the link of the trailer when it leaks.

People say the dead monster looks like a beetle/bug, if so then it could be Mothra Larvae tricking Godzilla to transform later on. Multiarmed- Mothra

or a totally new monster


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is the post from someone at the place:

Dead monster was insecty I thought
solid ashy back shell (shokiras esq?) and yellow/tan multi short arms (mothra larva esq? Idk)
Like nothing in the Godzilla universe to this point imo

This Godzilla was much like the always 2 cgi version, but with a blocky jaw not unlike the 98 or gmk. More stubby that the 98 version for sure

Back fins were recognizable but not what we are used to from japan
again, worlds better than 98.

Internet sux here so probably last transmission
plus you guys keep posting so I have to retry a bunch of times haha cut it out!

If arbok and the powers that be want ill do a writeup or answer a list of questions later if im still the only eyewitness haha

Link removed


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

small pic of a frame

THAT LOOKS FUCKING BADASS


----------



## Gallavant (Jul 14, 2012)

:

GODZILLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Is it upright walking like jap godzilla? hard to tell from that picture but I hope


Edit:

I hope they dont forget to put this in the movie:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxyW963syOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gallavant (Jul 14, 2012)

HOW DID YOU FIND THAT PICTURE?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2012)

I want Anguirus to show up!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

Gallavant said:


> HOW DID YOU FIND THAT PICTURE?



twitter, tohokingdom forums


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2012)

Godzilla? Fuck Yeah!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

A better looks at his head

FUCK YES


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

If Legendary were smart, they would've had Godzilla be the last kaiju in 'Pacific Rim' to set it up as a parallel universe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

They would need a powerful mech to even phase Godzilla.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

An ultra-modernized MechaGodzilla would be sweet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2012)

I'd rather not have Mechagodzilla again. Toho ran him into the dirt.

I'd much prefer to see Space Godzilla (even though he obviously wont appear). He was the only Godzilla villain who was flat out malevolent (Ghidorah was always brainwashed, Gigan was a pussy, Megalon was lazy, Titanosaurus was brainwashed, Hedorah was a force of nature). The original Mechagodzilla was too, but even that could be attributed to programming.

I still find it funny that MechaG had much more of a personality when he was pretending to be Godzilla. In fact, he had even more of a personality than Godzilla himself.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I'd rather not have Mechagodzilla again. Toho ran him into the dirt.
> 
> I'd much prefer to see Space Godzilla (even though he obviously wont appear). He was the only Godzilla villain who was flat out malevolent (Ghidorah was always brainwashed, Gigan was a pussy, Megalon was lazy, Titanosaurus was brainwashed, Hedorah was a force of nature). The original Mechagodzilla was too, but even that could be attributed to programming.
> 
> I still find it funny that MechaG had much more of a personality when he was pretending to be Godzilla. In fact, he had even more of a personality than Godzilla himself.



You forgot Destroyah

I always tear up at the end of Godzilla vs Destroyah


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yeah, the difference between the two though is that Space Godzilla seemed reasonably intelligent, taking Godzilla's son hostage and everything. Destroyah though seemed like another force and nature.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh yeah, the difference between the two though is that Space Godzilla seemed reasonably intelligent, taking Godzilla's son hostage and everything. Destroyah though seemed like another force and nature.



Watching Godzilla protect Little Godzilla when SpaceGodzilla attacked him made me 

I also  when Destroyah killed Jr, and Godzilla tried to revive him but didn't work


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2012)

The coolest looking and most impressive villain SFX wise was Biollante. When she turned into that tentacle laden plant monster (compared to just being a flower), I had chills. That movie had better monster effects than the American Godzilla film.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The coolest looking and most impressive villain SFX wise was Biollante. When she turned into that tentacle laden plant monster (compared to just being a flower), I had chills. That movie had better monster effects than the American Godzilla film.



Biollante was another gem...I hear its coming out on DVD finally 

The Heisei Films were the best IMO


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2012)

That was the most balanced era of Godzilla films. There isn't really a bad entry among them. The Showa years were fun, but a lot of the movies were technically horrible (even if I adore them, I'm looking at you Godzilla's Revenge). The Millennium series wasn't quite as good. I enjoyed two movies of that whole era (GMK, Godzilla 2000).


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> That was the most balanced era of Godzilla films. There isn't really a bad entry among them. The Showa years were fun, but a lot of the movies were technically horrible (even if I adore them, I'm looking at you Godzilla's Revenge). The Millennium series wasn't quite as good. I enjoyed two movies of that whole era (GMK, Godzilla 2000).



i agree 

Plus I have a fondness for movie made from the mid 80's through the mid 90's


----------



## Fate115 (Jul 14, 2012)

> That was the most balanced era of Godzilla films. There isn't really a bad entry among them. The Showa years were fun, but a lot of the movies were technically horrible (*even if I adore them, I'm looking at you Godzilla's Revenge*). The Millennium series wasn't quite as good. I enjoyed two movies of that whole era (GMK, Godzilla 2000).



 got a problem with Jr.'s donut breath.

On a serious note I am looking forward to this movie coming out. Haven't seen a Godzilla flick in a while I'm quite ecstatic.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow, just wow.  I've been a fan of Big G for some time and am very happy to hear of this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2012)

I grew up with Godzilla's Revenge, so even though it's a bad movie, I am very nostalgic about it. Plus, it's hilarious how the kid is obviously schizo and how everyone obviously knows how schizo he is. 

It's odd that despite my distaste for remakes, I'm not really bothered with them remaking Godzilla. Guess it's been enough time.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to see the trailer now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 15, 2012)

As long as it doen't follow Tri-Star's garbage, I'll be happy.

Also, anybody remember this:
[YOUTUBE]4I4eqZOm-Ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big G (Jul 15, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> It's odd that despite my distaste for remakes, I'm not really bothered with them remaking Godzilla. Guess it's been enough time.



Godzilla is a timeless character because he's a metaphor for what happens when Humanity gets too big for their britches


----------



## Gabe (Jul 15, 2012)

hope it will be good i was a big fan as a kid of godzilla


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 15, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm quite open-minded towards this. I wasn't as big a fan of 'Monsters' as a lot of others, but I do credit Edwards' ideas and attention to detail. The guy did a lot with that movie, with virtually NO budget at all. I can only imagine what he has in store with an endless amount of resources and an astronomical budget to work with.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Jul 15, 2012)

Pacific Rim was impressive in its presentation panel, but Godzilla just bomb-shelled everyone and brought down the whole entire house! Can't wait to see this teaser, it needs to hurry up and get onto the net! Like, now! lol Like the poster as well, it bares a vintage feeling to it.

Also check out Kaiju Combat as well, I'm sure most of you kaiju fans will be interested within it:


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 15, 2012)

I heard the presentation literally made everyone cheer. Gareth Edwards almost cried from the reaction.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 15, 2012)

Indeed, this Godzilla may do justice to the original. My hopes are up for this being good,  it should stay that way.


----------



## Pacifista (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been waiting for this for a long, long time. I had begun to think that it was lost to development hell since a) it was originally slated to be released in 2012 and b) Pacific Rim was full steam ahead. But now? Now I KNOW it is FIRMLY rooted to go forward. 

To think that the legend could be born again and this time, done right.



PlacidSanity said:


> As long as it doen't follow Tri-Star's garbage, I'll be happy.
> 
> Also, anybody remember this:
> [YOUTUBE]4I4eqZOm-Ng[/YOUTUBE]



That box set.....is amazing......


----------



## Barioth (Jul 18, 2012)

I am psych about Godzilla. Been a Fan since Nostalgia. 

*(even if I adore them, I'm looking at you Godzilla's Revenge)*  Horrible in my opinion. Along with Son of Godzilla. But now I looked at the 70s Godzilla, I say Godzilla on Crack.


----------



## Gallavant (Jul 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUtPVOtncro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2012)

Very chilling sound, most likely a demo but liking what I hear.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 21, 2012)

Teaser won't be shown in TDKR I guess


----------

